# Guitar tones so bad they're good



## Abaddon9112 (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know about you, but I love guitar tones that sound ....ed up. I'm talking like "something's seriously wrong with this Danelectro Fab Metal" ....ed up. 

Let's share some "so bad, it's good" guitar tones! 

Morbid Angel's "Heretic" tone:


Entombed's tone


Kurt's tone


All I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah lots of OSDM is like that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2013)

Say it with me, people.

_*Tony Iommi*_

Black Sabbath-N. I. B. - YouTube
Black Sabbath - Neon Knights - YouTube
Black Sabbath-Snowblind - YouTube
Tony Iommi & Phil Anselmo - Time is Mine - YouTube

Embedding is being pissy, so deal with it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btkiZhPLzo8


----------



## yingmin (Aug 9, 2013)

I always thought Frank Zappa's tone on Hot Rats was really weird.



It sounds like he's going from his guitar into a Boss acoustic simulator, then a wah pedal, then straight into the mixer.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 9, 2013)

I find your usage of Entombed in the context of this thread greatly offensive.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Aug 9, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> I find your usage of Entombed in the context of this thread greatly offensive.



I just spent all evening catching up with the tone-snobs over at The Gear Page.net and wanted to cleanse the palette a little  Most of those guys would crap themselves if they ever heard Entombed's tone


----------



## no_dice (Aug 9, 2013)

Type O Negative. I hate it and love it at the same time.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 9, 2013)

I was gonna come in here and post Burzum. But then I thought, no. Not Burzum.

I can't think of any tones like that though. There are some that are eh but I still like them. But none that are so bad they'e good.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 9, 2013)

Pantera. Dimebags tone sounded very very very scooped, but it totally worked for him and while it sucked compared to a quality guitar tone, it still sounded badass the way he used it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2013)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Pantera. Dimebags tone sounded very very very scooped, but it totally worked for him and while it sucked compared to a quality guitar tone, it still sounded badass the way he used it.



Good point with Dime's tone. I remember hearing some bands cover Pantera songs, and with mid-heavy guitar sounds, it sounds pretty blegh.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Aug 9, 2013)

Entombed's tone is pretty much the heaviest thing ever recorded. Screw Axe-fxs, 5150s and noise gates, just jam a boss hm2 in front of a random solid state amp if you want something truly cruel and punishing.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Aug 9, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> Entombed's tone is pretty much the heaviest thing ever recorded. Screw Axe-fxs, 5150s and noise gates, just jam a boss hm2 in front of a random solid state amp if you want something truly cruel and punishing.



Hell yeah ! I love that tone. The first time I listened to Left Hand Path was an epiphany of brutality. 

I figured out you can get basically the same tone with a stock DS-1 too. Yet another reason why I maintain that the little orange guy is the greatest dirt box ever made


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 10, 2013)

Cannibal Corpse's metalzone-boosted triple rectos, so gainy and brutal haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 10, 2013)

Pretty much all the tones that Tom Morello and Buckethead have. They ONLY work thanks to the insanely inventive playing those two have and great writing chops.


----------



## NickS (Aug 10, 2013)

After the Burial. I love their stuff, but like the thread topic says, the tone could be a whole lot better


----------



## Alimination (Aug 10, 2013)

Symphony X? Obituary anyone? Amirite?


----------



## Korbain (Aug 10, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Type O Negative. I hate it and love it at the same time.



haha yeah i came to say the same thing. Its so dirty, with so much overdrive, but it works so well with their sound and what made them who they are. 

Always loved pete's clean bass guitar tone though, and i must say on their last album they had a really good overall tone, really stood on out on "these three things"


----------



## abandonist (Aug 10, 2013)

"Black metal? Step to the mic please.."


----------



## wankerness (Aug 10, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Type O Negative. I hate it and love it at the same time.



I like how on October Rust the bass is like 90% of the sound, hearing the live versions on the bizarre festival recording was a big revelation for me. Ex, on "Love You to Death" on the big loud first distorted riff, the guitar is just playing some wimpy little lead line while the huge loud riff is bass alone, and it sounds virtually identical to the album version. I don't think the guitar tone is particularly bad or remarkable, it's just so weird sounding cause the bass is most of the sound in the distorted sections. 

On that album, anyway. The bass was dialed down a lot on World Coming Down and I never liked any of their other albums enough to listen to them more than once or twice. 

EDIT: Aforementioned Love you to Death live vid, 1:15 and 2:46 are the best examples of what I mean:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjjJUxYe0QU


----------



## wankerness (Aug 10, 2013)

I ....in love the tone on the first track of Mew's "And the Glass Handed Kites," it's this crappy clunky clean tone but fits perfectly with the massive distorted bass and the strange riffing.


This song off their last album also has some intentionally bad tone that rules. Fast forward to 1:00.


I thought of Bloodbath's second album first upon reading the album title, but I think that's just good. I'd never heard entombed when I first heard it and was like "WTF IS THIS" but going back to it now it's like a recreation of Entombed's guitar tone recorded with high fidelity or something, it's really really sawedged and great.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 10, 2013)

The fuzz Gibbons uses on "Poke Chop Sandwich" is fvcking gnarly and dirty as shit. I love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 10, 2013)

Jimmy P's tone on Black Dog is pretty terrible. Some people would say it's so bad it's good, but I think it's just... bad. 

It's what happens when you plug you guitar into a mixing board with two 1176 Compressors in between.


----------



## 1337 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 10, 2013)

Why so much hate for the HM-2 tone? That shit is amazing.

Anyways, Emperor's tone was pretty terrible back in the day thanks to terrible mixing, but damn did it work.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Aug 10, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> Why so much hate for the HM-2 tone? That shit is amazing.



It's not "good" by most conventional standards of guitar tone though. It's like a Big Muff raped a Metal Zone and the forsaken spawn of that union was then subjected to a late-term abortion. Terrible, yes. But none could be more metal!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 10, 2013)

If the HM-2 isn't heavy enough add a Metal Zone!



Edit: I love AtG, but this is one of the most horrific, vile guitar tones ever recorded IMHO and absolutely perfect for the material.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 10, 2013)

The original recording of this album is underwhelming, but has a certain charm that only works for thrash of that era. Thankfully for Thrash Anthems.


----------



## that short guy (Aug 10, 2013)

NickS said:


> After the Burial. I love their stuff, but like the thread topic says, the tone could be a whole lot better


 

The best part about this is I think they have great tone


----------



## WhiteWalls (Aug 10, 2013)

After the burial's guitar tone by itself is not bad in my opinion (at least in Rareform, I like it less after that), but the octave-lower bass ruins it. When they play the lowest notes all you can hear is a messy rumble that takes away punch and definition, they should just do it like Meshuggah and have the bass in the same octave for the lowest parts.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 10, 2013)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't Stop

One of the worst clean guitar tones I have ever heard, but somehow I really enjoy listening to this. I remember I cringed when I first heard it, and it's a song from RHCP worst phase, but I still find it enjoyable (maybe it's also because I love Flea's bass so I tolerate it, lol). But seriously, WTH was Frusciante thinking with this tone lol


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 10, 2013)

Nile, especially the earlier stuff. Such fat, drenched, nasty tone. But when paired with George's machine gun feet, it ....ing slayed. Faces melt.


Bolt Thrower's tone fits right into this category. But they play such awesome riffs, they make up for it. 

A lot of Cannibal Corpse, as mentioned before.


1349, of course. You come to expect such tone from black metal. But they make it work. Their tones often sound like as if Satan himself has emerged from their speaker cabs, with a battalion of imps following behind.


Keep of Kalessin's Agnen album. Insane, shrieking treble madness. Again, common for black metal. But the riffs on this album are so fierce, it works quite well.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 10, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> Entombed's tone is pretty much the heaviest thing ever recorded. Screw Axe-fxs, 5150s and noise gates, just jam a boss hm2 in front of a random solid state amp if you want something truly cruel and punishing.



I agree, it sounds vile, disgusting and truly ....ing awesome!!


----------



## lukeshallperish (Aug 10, 2013)

The first Veil of Maya album All Things Set Aside has maybe the worst tone I've ever heard. Paired with the equally awful drums, it all sounds so terrible. WHY DO I LOVE IT THEN?


----------



## coffinwisdom (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds like a dragon breathing fire


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 10, 2013)

Protest the hero's kezia album. tone was meh, even the playing had some slightly sloppy moments it felt, But man is that a ....ing mouthful of an album. Lyrical genius, musically genius as well. But man, the guitar tone sucked haha. Another is devin townsend, His tone could use some work, but man devin is god. TYDT


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Crabface (Aug 10, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't Stop
> 
> One of the worst clean guitar tones I have ever heard, but somehow I really enjoy listening to this. I remember I cringed when I first heard it, and it's a song from RHCP worst phase, but I still find it enjoyable (maybe it's also because I love Flea's bass so I tolerate it, lol). But seriously, WTH was Frusciante thinking with this tone lol




I've got to totally disagree here. I love this tone. It's not meant to be a "clean" tone. It's meant to be aggressive, percussive and funky whilst _technically_ still being clean. It fits the song perfectly, too.

Literally all of Frusciantes rythm tone ever were to die for (apart from maybe a couple on stadium arcadium).

That said, his solo tone post-By The Way would sound like absolute shite if anyone other that frusciante was playing with it. Somehow he made it work for himself pretty damn well. Guitar -> Cheap Ibanez wah -> Boss DS-1 -> cranked marshall silver jubilee.



Shit, frusciante is such a boss.


----------



## MontaraMike (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 10, 2013)

I always thought that Mattias IA Eklundh had a funny sounding tone. He makes it work though. Kudos to the man


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 10, 2013)

NickS said:


> After the Burial. I love their stuff, but like the thread topic says, the tone could be a whole lot better



Their tones aren't terrible on the albums. They sound like they were dialed for the low F without the higher strings in mind. It just sounds uneven. Not terrible though.
Their live tone is absolutely terrible.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 10, 2013)

Crabface said:


> I've got to totally disagree here. I love this tone. It's not meant to be a "clean" tone. It's meant to be aggressive, percussive and funky whilst _technically_ still being clean. It fits the song perfectly, too.
> 
> Literally all of Frusciantes rythm tone ever were to die for (apart from maybe a couple on stadium arcadium).
> 
> ...




I still stand by my argument. I really like the song, but I remember that when I first heard it I thought it sounded like a sore thumb, while Flea's bass sounded awesome as always. But then again, I'm not really a fan of Frusciante, I'm a huge fan of One Hot Minute and I think that when Frusciante came back he basically just pussified the whole sound of the band (thinking about it, I don't think it's entirely his fault) but I like Navarro way better than him lol 

I do LOVE Frusciante's early work with RHCP and Bloodsugar sounds incredible, but when he came back in Californication they started to sound watered down and boring, but hey, opinions, right hehe


----------



## Crabface (Aug 10, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> I still stand by my argument. I really like the song, but I remember that when I first heard it I thought it sounded like a sore thumb, while Flea's bass sounded awesome as always. But then again, I'm not really a fan of Frusciante, I'm a huge fan of One Hot Minute and I think that when Frusciante came back he basically just pussified the whole sound of the band (thinking about it, I don't think it's entirely his fault) but I like Navarro way better than him lol
> 
> I do LOVE Frusciante's early work with RHCP and Bloodsugar sounds incredible, but when he came back in Californication they started to sound watered down and boring, but hey, opinions, right hehe



Well, each man to himself - eh? 
Frusciante is actually my favourite guitar player... sorta wierd because all my other main influences come from are far more proggressive sort of background.
Guthrie Govan, Steve Vai, David Gilmour, Mark Tremonti and players like that. Wierd.  It could really just be nostalgia but every time I hear John's playing I get goosebumps and it brings me back to when I was a die-hard Chilis fan.

That said, I think that Californication still had some of that magic, just less wild sounding. Songs like Otherside and Scar Tissue are every bit as good as their BSSM stuff.

Back on topic, though.
BRIAN MAY. What a god-awful, painful guitar tone, yet it works so well in context.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 10, 2013)

Crabface said:


> Well, each man to himself - eh?
> Back on topic, though.
> BRIAN MAY. What a god-awful, painful guitar tone, yet it works so well in context.



Wow, I've never heard anyone call Brian May's guitar tone bad. His is probably the earliest distorted guitar tone that I consider good.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Aug 10, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Wow, I've never heard anyone call Brian May's guitar tone bad. His is probably the earliest distorted guitar tone that I consider good.



Yeah seriously. Brian May's tone is pretty much my favorite guitar tone period. 

One day, I'm going to own nine AC30s and a Rangemaster, and I shall die a happy man


----------



## MontaraMike (Aug 10, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> I always thought that Mattias IA Eklundh had a funny sounding tone. He makes it work though. Kudos to the man




first 2 seconds and I was hooked LOL!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 11, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> Why so much hate for the HM-2 tone? That shit is amazing.










Strange that no one has mentioned dimebag


----------



## 7stg (Aug 11, 2013)

I am not getting the so bad guitar tone that its good thing. I guess taste is subjective, many bands listed here were/are top of their respective genres Morbid Angel, Entombed, At The Gates ect. Many feel black metal has a bad but good guitar tone, I could just post a bunch of black metal. What is just plain good guitar tone? I don't listen to metal much any more, but when I do it's black and melodic some death and doom too. Here are a couple that may fit what you are after.




They use a metal zone, so, it must be bad. I actually like the metal zone, its very versatile,






In their songs guitars worked in with a lot of synths.


----------



## vilk (Aug 11, 2013)

Electric Wizard. I love it.


----------



## Crabface (Aug 11, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Wow, I've never heard anyone call Brian May's guitar tone bad. His is probably the earliest distorted guitar tone that I consider good.



All I can think of when I hear his tone is how painful it would be to listen to in person. He knew how to use it extremely well, so it sounded awesome.
But if John Petrucci, Slash, Jimmy Page or Steve Vai or anyone else for that matter had that tone I can only imagine that their music would suddenly sound like a house full of wailing cats.
In context it sounds awesome, but I can't imagine anyone else out of 6.7 billion people on this earth who could make it sound good.
Just my opinion


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 11, 2013)

I think he tone sounds damn good here.


----------



## Crabface (Aug 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he tone sounds damn good here.




 True. Awesome rhythm tone.
I should've mentioned that I was talking about his solo tone - which , in context, sounds awesome but I can't think of any other band where it would work half as well.

Dunno. I just find it too hollow and trebly. It works wonderefully in Queen, though.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Aug 11, 2013)

For metal Rhythm

Cannibal Corpse - Bloodthirst album. Extremely overgained and saturated, very scooped, but I think possibly the brutal playing, tuning, and the drums make it soooo heavy.

Periphery Debut - The opposite, extremely undergained/cloudy, very, very honky and a bit round sounding. But the pick attack and riffing style make a it work. 

Born Of Osiris - New Reign/Veil Of Maya - Common Mans Collapse/Faceless - Planetary duality. All Keene productions. They are so weird sounding, but end up being really cool  
and distinctive in a good way.

Lead Tones -

Necrophagist - There is literally no pick attack, its so smooth it sounds like there is no actual distortion and it sometimes sounds like a Flute, and its very very dark and liquidy. For anything else it wouldn't work but for them it sounds amazing and adds an atmosphere to the music, very distinctive.

Guthrie and the majority of Fusionish shred guitarists - This might not be a popular opinion, but these tones are always really thin, barely any gain, and its not that they need to be high gain but for some of the lead work its way too clean sounding especially for the legato/tapping/skipping stuff. But for everything else, their tone comes from the hands so it sounds awesome. Imagine if he/they had a better lead tone though ...

Muse - Too fizzy and boxy. Works with they keys and bass though.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm gonna put forward this one:



I think this shit-awful tone was intentional - they used serrated picks or something else weird. They almost don't sound like guitars. The bass tone is pretty cool though, I like that. A bit thin, but nice and grimy.

Some mention also has to be made of the solo at 2:45 ish:



Totally out of place, having a massive fuzz guitar solo in a delicate song like this, but it somehow really works. I can't imagine that solo with another tone. Absolutely brilliant solo too, Tony Peluso really pulled it out of the bag on that one. Fantastic.



Abaddon9112 said:


> Yeah seriously. Brian May's tone is pretty much my favorite guitar tone period.
> 
> One day, I'm going to own nine AC30s and a Rangemaster, and I shall die a happy man



Indeed. Brian May has no place in this thread. His tone is epic.



Yo_Wattup said:


> Strange that no one has mentioned dimebag



People have!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 11, 2013)

Got here a little late, but I'm just gonna put in another vote for Dimebag/Pantera haha


----------



## The Beard (Aug 11, 2013)

This tone sounds like piss to me, but holy hell is the part at 0:57 heavy


----------



## abandonist (Aug 11, 2013)

Neurosis and Sleep in a thread about bad tone.

You goddamn kids.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 11, 2013)

1:21


----------



## Colbear (Aug 11, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Some mention also has to be made of the solo at 2:45 ish:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally out of place, having a massive fuzz guitar solo in a delicate song like this, but it somehow really works. I can't imagine that solo with another tone. Absolutely brilliant solo too, Tony Peluso really pulled it out of the bag on that one. Fantastic.




Oh man, that solo tone in that context. 
But I will admit, the solo itself is pretty tasty.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 11, 2013)

Colbear said:


> Oh man, that solo tone in that context.
> But I will admit, the solo itself is pretty tasty.



I know, it's a crying shame that outro gets omitted in many cases as it's so diametrically opposed to the song. It's one of those occasions where something shouldn't work but does.


----------



## lawizeg (Aug 11, 2013)

The first thing that came to mind was Cobain.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 11, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> Periphery Debut - The opposite, extremely undergained/cloudy, very, very honky and a bit round sounding.


 
I have to agree with this. I know a lot of people here like this tone, but it has never worked for me. In fact, I dislike it so much that it's difficult for me to even listen to the music; it ruins the whole album for me.


----------



## ZachK (Aug 11, 2013)

TheBloodstained said:


> I always thought that Mattias IA Eklundh had a funny sounding tone. He makes it work though. Kudos to the man




Agreed, especially on Speak When Spoken To. The tone is just so hollow and bare. But I love it.


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 11, 2013)

Another perfect example for this thread:



I LOVE this Darkthrone album. Another fantastic execution of the buzzsaw tone.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Aug 11, 2013)

I find the lack of Neil Young in this thread disturbing.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 11, 2013)

Abaddon9112 said:


> I just spent all evening catching up with the tone-snobs over at The Gear Page.net and wanted to cleanse the palette a little  Most of those guys would crap themselves if they ever heard Entombed's tone



Dude....that "buzz saw" tone (aka the Sunlight Studio tone) defined a generation and paved the way for Swedish death metal and melodic death metal.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 11, 2013)

Plus, pretty all early black metal when it was first discovered and pioneered.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Dude....that "buzz saw" tone (aka the Sunlight Studio tone) defined a generation and paved the way for Swedish death metal and melodic death metal.




I know man I love the HM-2 tone. What I meant was that "Joe guitarist" out there who dropped 5 grand on his rig and prides him self on getting "good" tone the "right" way isn't going to appreciate its glory.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 12, 2013)

I hate Axe Fx's and the such. Get a fuzz/distortion pedal and go to work.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't think that Ihsahn's tone would work in any other context, but it sounds incredible on his albums. I remember reading in Guitar World one time that he literally sets his bass and mids to 0 and his treble to 10. But with good 8 string guitars and his amazing compositions it works.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 12, 2013)

Agreeing with Dimebag & Entombed.

Dime's tone sucked, but was so lairy that it absolutely worked in context and with his playing.

Entombed's old tone is ....ing quality. How they managed to get away with a maxed HM-2 into a shitty Marshall solid state is a joke, but again it worked. Even they describe it as a "box of bees". 

A lot of old thrash had properly shit tone, sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. Just listen to pretty much anything that Nuclear Assault has ever recorded for example s in both directions.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 12, 2013)

hairychris said:


> A lot of old thrash had properly shit tone, sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. Just listen to pretty much anything that Nuclear Assault has ever recorded for example s in both directions.



What makes it worse is trying to analyse what makes it work in one context and not in another!


----------



## hairychris (Aug 12, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> What makes it worse is trying to analyse what makes it work in one context and not in another!



Agreed, it's mix, material, and quality of playing related amongst others. Far too many variables!


----------



## sandalhat (Aug 12, 2013)

There's a lot of stuff I haven't heard in this thread, can't wait to come back when I have a chance to listen to it!


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Aug 12, 2013)

Paul Gilbert's tone (recently) has bothered the shit out of me, as it sounds like a big muff (and only a big muff.) Its a shame, because Gilbert is top 10 dead or alive in my book, but his tone has recently sounded like a starter pack amp. His tones in the past never made me cringe like they do now.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 12, 2013)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> Paul Gilbert's tone (recently) has bothered the shit out of me, as it sounds like a big muff (and only a big muff.) Its a shame, because Gilbert is top 10 dead or alive in my book, but his tone has recently sounded like a starter pack amp. His tones in the past never made me cringe like they do now.



Really? His hair metal-era tone in the 80s sucked pretty badly.

SFBADR sounds OK (I don't have the latest album), and his live tone on that tour was pretty damn good.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Aug 12, 2013)

hairychris said:


> Really? His hair metal-era tone in the 80s sucked pretty badly.
> 
> SFBADR sounds OK (I don't have the latest album), and his live tone on that tour was pretty damn good.



I guess I'm more willing to accept a dated tone as a opposed to a modern tone that sounds dated, but there's so much I've seen out of him recently that has me 

I do agree, he's always good live.


----------



## 7stg (Aug 13, 2013)

It appears many of the gods of metal have been blasphemed, but yet none have committed, what to some would be considered, the ultimate sacrilege.


----------



## 7stg (Aug 13, 2013)

raw


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 13, 2013)

Paul Gilbert has some bad tone but hes so good that it works


----------



## Baelzebeard (Aug 14, 2013)

Earlier NIN. I really think it's about context, because this thin icepick tone would not work outside this very often.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 14, 2013)

Queen of the Stone Age for sure. Love it in context, but without the production I imagine it sound like shit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2013)

I think Soundgarden fits here.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Aug 14, 2013)

Slayer - World Painted Blood 

I remember first hearing this song kick in with the rhythm guitar and I was like ".... yesss this is gonna be gooood and heavy..." expecting that when the drums come in that the weak overdrive-ish tone will give way to a heavier Reign in Blood kinda tone. Never ....ing happened, much to my dissapointment. I still think that song (and pretty much that entire album) needs a tone overhaul for me to enjoy it.


----------



## TelegramSam (Aug 14, 2013)

Yngwie's everything tone, it is so cringeworthy that I actually can't help but like it...

Just listen to him compared to Satch and Vai...maybe its just that he has a pretty odd grasp of what makes a pleasant melody too.



Not to say that every guitarist hasn't toyed around with a bad tone.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Aug 14, 2013)

TelegramSam said:


> Yngwie's everything tone, it is so cringeworthy that I actually can't help but like it...
> 
> Just listen to him compared to Satch and Vai...maybe its just that he has a pretty odd grasp of what makes a pleasant melody too.
> 
> ...




The fanboy in me wants to say "No... Nuh uh! No way!" but in all reality he does pick some shitty tones. Sach's tone sucked too, or I guess in comparison to Vai's, which was buttery smooth.


----------



## TelegramSam (Aug 14, 2013)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> The fanboy in me wants to say "No... Nuh uh! No way!" but in all reality he does pick some shitty tones. Sach's tone sucked too, or I guess in comparison to Vai's, which was buttery smooth.



Y'know, I've always thought that Satch's tone didn't quite hit the sweet spot either, generally. But I must say, Vai just blew them both out of the water here. I guess he just cares just as much about what he's laying his fingers on as what's coming out of said fingers.

Seems to be a trend for both though. I think it's the effects, both Yngwie and Satch seem to use a lot of reverb and too much treble (correct me if I'm wrong about the reverb, it sounds like it)


----------



## sage (Aug 14, 2013)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Pantera. Dimebags tone sounded very very very scooped, but it totally worked for him and while it sucked compared to a quality guitar tone, it still sounded badass the way he used it.



This + 1000. You hear that CFH riff and, man, if my amp sounded like that, it would be used for target practice. But it worked for Dime and he loved it. And we all loved listening to it at the time.


----------



## Bisky (Aug 14, 2013)

Just the other day I thinking about Kurts tone in Negative Creep. That was probably the first really intense song I really got into.


----------



## Cnev (Aug 14, 2013)

Gnaw Their Tongues. It reminds me of the first amp I had, a little Squier 15-watt amp that came in a bundle. The distortion on the thing was a horrible, thin and fuzzy mess and I used to crank the shit out of the gain because that it the only way I could make crunchy palm mutes.  But, it sounds sick within the context of this stuff.


----------



## Big_taco (Aug 14, 2013)

Vildjartha if no one has said it yet. Its a HUGE part of their sound so can't really imagine them with a typical guitar tone.


----------



## TelegramSam (Aug 15, 2013)

Big_taco said:


> Vildjartha if no one has said it yet. Its a HUGE part of their sound so can't really imagine them with a typical guitar tone.



Line 6 POD...

But yeah, I concur.


----------



## NovaReaper (Aug 15, 2013)

the guitar tone on this album sucks but its imo the perfect use of an HM-2 to make the riffs sound surreal and psychedelic. another example is how the guitars sound when they enter with drums in this one:


----------

